# Antidepressants



## Jane (May 6, 2006)

Anyone here on antidepressants? Do you have any stories about the effects that you're willing to share with someone struggling to understand who is dear to me?

You can PM me if you're willing to discuss but don't want to post on a thread.

This is a plea for help, because this is someone I care for deeply.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

I'll post publically. No shame there! I started taking Effexor (75 mg) when I was 17 or 18. You know, that's the drug that makes some teens nutty and suicidal? Unfortunately, bingo. I was raised to feel like mental illness is something you can control, and since the medicine made me "palatable" to my father (made me a walking zombie), I stayed on it for about six months. Made me pretty irrational and cranky though. Also suicidal. But I was a quiet little thing!

A few months after my 20th birthday, I went on Lexapro. Honestly, best stuff in the world for me. I've since gone off it, and no problems.


----------



## loves2laugh (May 6, 2006)

hey jane!
i have been on prozac for about 2 years now and i wouldnt stop for anything. when i first was offered to be put on them by the doctor i was was very hesitant. i didnt want to be one of those middle aged white women who couldnt handle their life and control their anger. i hated walking around with a knot in my stomach and fighting with everybody. it wears you out after so many years. i had hears about pmdd which is suppose to be a worse version of pms. so i talked to the gyn about it. i did notice that the mood changes happened exactly 2 weeks before my period. so he started my on 10 mg and i will tell you what a difference. the knot went away, i was able to think before i reacted to people, it just leveled me out. i highly recommended them to my sister who was going through a rough patch and they helped her as well, she stayed on them for a few months then felt she didnt need them anymore. 
i hope this is helpful to your friend jane and please do not hesitate to contact me if you think i can be of any more help!
ingrid


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 6, 2006)

I have a bi-polar disorder (manic-depression) and have been on either antidepressants or a combination of antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds for about 14 years. 

I found that, for me (psycotropic drugs act differently in each individual both in effectiveness and side effects) with: 
*Desipramine* - Dry mouth
*Lithium* - extreme hunger and thirst
*Prozac* - decrease interest in sex.. I wouldn't let my then husband, now ex, touch me for six months. It also stopped working after about a year and a half or so.
*Parnate* - one has to follow strict dietary restrictions with this med...nothing aged or cured, etc. and I found if on too high a dosage it can cause extreme agitation and mood swings (not good for a manic-depressive)
*Mellaril* - which is actually an anti-psychotic - extreme dry mouth, bouts of profuse sweating, the "shakes"
*Celexa* - which is my current med - haven't had much trouble with it as of yet. I have been warned to take it with food as it can cause tummy trouble and I always do and no trouble as of yet.

I also have extreme sleeping difficulties which may or may not be a side effect of any of the above.

As for anti-anxiety meds I've been on BuSpar, Lorazepam, Trazadone, and currently Clonazepam...all were/are supposed to help with sleep...none did/have for me.

Hope this was of some help


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 6, 2006)

I have been on Paxil 10 Mg. for a little bit now, an effort to help me cope with GA, PTSD and OC behavior. I have to take the Paxil at night, as it does affect my coordination some and blurs my vision. It seems to help over all. I also take Restoril
30 Mg. to help me sleep. I tend to have horrible nightmares, and wake frequently.

I am being assessed to see if I am Bipolar II, and the psychologist and my GCP will modify my meds as needed.

As Sandy said, there is no shame in being "out" about mental illness. In my eyes, the saddest thing is to know that there are people out there who truly need help, and are afraid or ashamed to get it.

MoonGoddess


----------



## ChickletsBBW (May 6, 2006)

i was on effexor for about 1 year.. it gave me loss of appetite (i lost 65 lbs) however.. it did help me and I knew after a year it was time for me to get off and I've been fine since 
(at that time in my life i was going through some really bad crap)


----------



## saucywench (May 6, 2006)

Well, I got to rambling on so long in my reply that I was logged off.  Here's my reply:



Jane said:


> Anyone here on antidepressants? Do you have any stories about the effects that you're willing to share with someone struggling to understand who is dear to me?
> 
> You can PM me if you're willing to discuss but don't want to post on a thread.
> 
> This is a plea for help, because this is someone I care for deeply.


Jane, I don't mind at all talking openly about anti-depressants.

There are several different types of anti-depressants which are prescribed for different reasons, I would assume depending on the perceived cause/nature/source of the depression. I don't know enough about the differences to cite them off the top of my head, so I Googled and found this, from http://www.healthyplace.com/communities/depression/treatment/antidepressants/index.asp#Types

Apparently I lack stores, or the inability to effectively process existing stores, of serotonin, a chemical that exists in the body naturally for most people. There may be other reasons or underlying causes for my mental state (such as a childhood trauma), but the symptoms are simply too painful to incur time and again to bother trying to ascertain the root of the problem. Antidepressants seem to work for me, for the most part, in alleviating those symptoms associated with my depression.

I am currently taking 100mg of Zoloft and have been back on it for about a month and a half. I am beginning to think the dosage is too high, as I am more often hit with a bout of sleepiness around 2:00pm each day (I try to take my dose around 7:00pm or so.) I will probably reduce my dosage by half (my startup dosage) to see if that will eliminate the sleepy feeling while still releasing or providing an adequate level of serotonin.

Many years ago I was prescribed an MAOI, but those have generally been replaced by SSRIs. In the mid-eighties I took Prozac off and on for three times, I think, and I had different side effects each time. Often my lips would become numb and tingly; sometimes my stomach would be affected (a "butterflies in the stomach" sensation); other times I would experience dizziness or lightheadedness. In the late nineties I was prescribed Celexa just a few weeks after it became available on the U.S. market. I don't recall any negative side effects whatsoever but, after prolonged use, its effectiveness seemed to dwindle. It was during my year-long depression in 2002 that I began taking my mother's Zoloft. Zoloft had previously been recommended by a psychiatrist I had seen a few times but, as I was on the Celexa at the time, the decision was made to continue with that. Once I became gainfully employed and had insurance again I met with my PCP, who provided me with a legitimate prescription for the Zoloft. I have taken it off and on for the last three-plus years; I suppose I will continue with it until and unless I notice diminishing effects, at which time I will change to something else.

Back on December 2nd, Obesus replied in a depression-related thread about a book I heartily recommend:


Obesus said:


> There is a great book....
> ..by Andrew Solomon, called "The Noonday Demon"...an atlas of depression
> 
> http://www.noondaydemon.com/
> ...


I had bought this book before his recommendation of it. It's lying on my bed right now. I have only read it in parts, but I dig into it whenever I am trying to understand how devastating and debilitating this illness can be. I think that reading this book might go a long way toward understanding what your friend is going through. I believe Andrew Solomon's experiences with depression were extreme, but I would venture to say that most depressed people have experienced, to a lesser degree perhaps, many of the same symptoms from which he suffered. 

I also posted in that thread a list of famous people who have suffered from various forms of depression. I think such a list often helps people recognize that depression, like cancer and other diseases, can befall anyone.

I would be more than willing to reply to any specific questions you may have about your friend's condition or behavior and ways in which you might deal with it.


----------



## Michelle (May 6, 2006)

Cindy, I'm glad to see you post. It's been too long. Though you post infrequently, you always offer so much with your words. I wish you'd post more. But I realize that what you post must take awhile because there is always so much information and thought put into them. Anyway, I've missed you.


----------



## saucywench (May 6, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Cindy, I'm glad to see you post. It's been too long. Though you post infrequently, you always offer so much with your words. I wish you'd post more. But I realize that what you post must take awhile because there is always so much information and thought put into them. Anyway, I've missed you.


Thanks, Michelle! And I'm always around here, somewhere. I can easily break down my posting situation for you: (1) threads/posts that I have absolutely no interest in reading, let alone responding to; (2) posts I want to respond to but someone else has a more eloquent, thorough, or humorous way of responding that echoes my sentiments (those are the ones I rep); (3) posts I want to respond to but get distracted and then forget about them; (4) posts that I want to respond to but I don't have enough time right then, whereby I say (either to myself or in a post) that I'll come back later, whereby I promptly forget or, if I do remember, my interest has waned or someone has posted the exact thing I wanted to express; (5) posts I want to respond to but am too depressed or in a funky fog, such that my response would not accurately convey my intent;(6) posts that I start to respond to and that I spend a great deal of thought and time composing when either (a) my pc crashes and I lose everything  or (b) I take so long in responding that I time out, so when I press Submit I lose everything  (caveat: compose in Word, then copy and paste!), in which cases I'm too aggravated to recreate them; and (7) all conditions are right and I successfully make a post.:bow: 

I'll try to work on #7. In fact, there are some posts that I am late in responding to (for various reasons mentioned above) that I need to address this weekend.

Oh, and apologies for temporarily hijacking your post, Jane.


----------



## Jane (May 6, 2006)

Aren't I the High Priestess of Hijacking?

Never apologize for that!!!! I will always bring it back around if necessary.


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

OK...I'll probably be shot down in flames for this, but here goes. 

One side of my family is seriously prone to depression...and I've personally dealt with it most of my life. I've had many relatives and quite a few friends on one or more of just about all the drugs the psychobabblists push. I've yet to see one person who didn't end up much worse (mentally and financially) than when they started. They all seem to be short term "cover the symptom" fixes, that neglect the problem and let it fester and get worse in the long run...all the while slipping in all kinds of fun symptoms that are worse than the original problem. 

Commence firing.


----------



## Jane (May 6, 2006)

Zandoz, I really think that is what is happening with my friend.

The side effects seem, now, to far outweigh the good the medication may have done at one time.


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2006)

Exactly what Zandoz said. I don't trust those drugs at all! Mainly I don't trust the people who prescribe them or the pharmaceutical industry. I've had a pretty extreme sleep disorder for my entire life (dignosed only semi-recently.) All the drugs they've thrown at me have been a joke. Sleeping pills do almost nothing to me beyond making me groggy. Speed kept me up for several days of course. Most doctors are control freaks and love to label you and then prescribe drugs - that's their job. I've been diagnosed some _very_ extreme stuff by shrinks and all I can say now is "Yikes!" I'm an unusual guy hahaha but very stable. A LOT of psychiatrists, therapists and medical physicians are incompetent but it's their job to seem very sure of themselves. So after a few (awful) tries I chose not to go the pharmaceutical route. But I still haven't found a solution for my not sleeping.

Some people swear by anti-depressants. My sister feels she'd be suicidal without them. If they work, great. But my own experience has made me very leery of these "professionals".


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Zandoz, I really think that is what is happening with my friend.
> 
> The side effects seem, now, to far outweigh the good the medication may have done at one time.



It is difficult to have to watch. Sorry that your friend is going through it, and for the helplessness you're probably feeling right now.


----------



## loves2laugh (May 6, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> OK...I'll probably be shot down in flames for this, but here goes.
> 
> One side of my family is seriously prone to depression...and I've personally dealt with it most of my life. I've had many relatives and quite a few friends on one or more of just about all the drugs the psychobabblists push. I've yet to see one person who didn't end up much worse (mentally and financially) than when they started. They all seem to be short term "cover the symptom" fixes, that neglect the problem and let it fester and get worse in the long run...all the while slipping in all kinds of fun symptoms that are worse than the original problem.
> 
> Commence firing.




you bring up a very good point zan- the drugs only deal with the physical problem with the serotonin but the psychological side is very important as well. i had started a 12 step program as a start just because i felt it was the next step for me spiritually-all that anger hatred and unforgiveness is exhausting especially when you are trying to live for Jesus- (you know the guy Who was all into forgivenes  ) it just happened to coincide with the start of my relationship with prozac. i do believe they complimented each other. it may also have leveled me out to the point where i was actually able to walk into a 12 step meeting. i did go onto private therapy as well as an intense spiritual healing process. but yes i do agree with you zan, the docotr has to be responsible and not just hand out a prescription for the sake of either making the patient happy or the pharmacies richer.


----------



## saucywench (May 6, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Exactly what Zandoz said. I don't trust those drugs at all! Mainly I don't trust the people who prescribe them or the pharmaceutical industry. I've had a pretty extreme sleep disorder for my entire life (dignosed only semi-recently.) All the drugs they've thrown at me have been a joke. Sleeping pills do almost nothing to me beyond making me groggy. Speed kept me up for several days of course. Most doctors are control freaks and love to label you and then prescribe drugs - that's their job. I've been diagnosed some _very_ extreme stuff by shrinks and all I can say now is "Yikes!" I'm an unusual guy hahaha but very stable. A LOT of psychiatrists, therapists and medical physicians are incompetent but it's their job to seem very sure of themselves. So after a few (awful) tries I chose not to go the pharmaceutical route. But I still haven't found a solution for my not sleeping.
> 
> Some people swear by anti-depressants. My sister feels she'd be suicidal without them. If they work, great. But my own experience has made me very leery of these "professionals".


 
Tom? Is that you?


(j/k, Anta  )


----------



## Ivy (May 6, 2006)

I have bi-polar type 2 disorder.

From the time I was 12/13 until I was /1718 I was on pretty much every antidepressant, mood stabilizer and several antipsychotics and not a single one or combination of several did a damn thing for me other than make me really, really sick and emotionally numbed. They also greatly reduced my sex drive in my late teens. I wouldn't recommend using drugs as an effective means to deal with depression. It didn't help me at all and some of the drugs (ie, paxil and effexor) made my condition MUCH worse and suicidal. 

If the person isn't already seeing a therapist I would recommend that and if they are then maybe seeing the therapist multiple times a week and perhaps pursuing an alternate for of therapy such as art therapy or hypnotism. I went to both and both seemed to help me more than any of the pills I was put on. 

I'm stopped taking medicines 2 years ago and have just learned to deal with my permanent case of the emos. It has gotten better with time and probably will continue too. You just gotta get through the really hard part and then youll be okay. 

I hope things get better for the person you love.. depression is a big nasty bitch.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> OK...I'll probably be shot down in flames for this, but here goes.
> 
> One side of my family is seriously prone to depression...and I've personally dealt with it most of my life. I've had many relatives and quite a few friends on one or more of just about all the drugs the psychobabblists push. I've yet to see one person who didn't end up much worse (mentally and financially) than when they started. They all seem to be short term "cover the symptom" fixes, that neglect the problem and let it fester and get worse in the long run...all the while slipping in all kinds of fun symptoms that are worse than the original problem.
> 
> Commence firing.



I'm going to agree with that. Absolutely I'm a fan of outpatient therapy for this reason. If you don't deal with the problem on an emotional level, you're simply masking the problem. And speaking honestly is hard as hell when it comes to how we feel. 

I think there's a misunderstanding in the medical community about when to medicate. When a person knows how to cope, but the coping skills no longer help with the problem, then it's time for a pill. My body was completely out of whack after dealing with an eating disorder, and I imagine my brain, still recovering from the effects of what I did, needed a boost in healing its chemical balance. For me, there was a feeling of normalcy, despite the fact I'll probably always live with some degree of disordered thoughts about my body, that allowed me to say that medication was throwing money down the drain. The difference between knowing if meds help or hurt is knowing yourself, and requires greater introspection and self-awareness. Often, that can only be learned through cognitive therapy.


----------



## rainyday (May 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Zandoz, I really think that is what is happening with my friend.
> 
> The side effects seem, now, to far outweigh the good the medication may have done at one time.



A psychopharmacologist (a psychiatrist who speciaiizes in psych meds) might be someone to consult. When I was in treatment for bulimia several years ago, my therapist sent me to one to fine tune the medication I was taking at the time. He was very helpful and more knowledgeable about various combinations and dosages than the other doctors I'd seen and far more current on the latest research. Also, some of the best results are achieved with combinations of drugs and my understanding is that this can also help minimize some of the side effects.

One caveat. From what I've read, any psychiatrist can label themself with this title. I would suggest consulting one at a university medical school or teaching hospital and asking carefully about their qualifications.


----------



## Chimpi (May 6, 2006)

Indulging in gluttony. Not gluttony in terms of food and weight gain, but gluttony in the terms of overindulging into something you enjoy very much. I find indulging in gluttony a form of "Anti-depressants". I understand you are referring to medications, but I'd like to post anyway!

I have never taken any form of medication or drug, unless it was Excedrin and Tylenol (for headaches), or DayQuil/NyQuil (Cold/Flu), or any form of medicine for being temporarily sick. Even then I try to cut back. I'm not sure why, I'm just incredibly anal when it comes to that.

I find that my anti-depressent is definately indulging in Music, in some way or another. Man, I'm such a nut. I apologize if this is not what you were looking for.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 6, 2006)

I find that for me Ice cream and sandwiches work best. 

Honestly though, I've never been on any so I can't comment from personal experiance . However my sister was on zoloft it helped her with her anxiety issues. She was on them for about a year during a difficult time in her life and has since gone off it. She hasn't had the need to take them again I happy for her that she was able to find the help when she needed it and I'm thankful that she no longer needs it. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## RedHead (May 6, 2006)

Jane,

I have what they term as "situational depression" meaning it is not a chronic condition, but one brought on by an event or a series of events in your life that can cause you to just not be able to deal with things for a short time.

I have been on Zoloft & Wellbutrin now for about 2 years....the biggest reason being that my ex-husband tried to kill me. This just put me into an emotional tail spin that I was unable to handle without drugs. I am ready to go off of them; but I am waiting until I am all better from my surgeries and such. I know that it's going to be difficult to go off of them; because my first impulse is to just stop...which would be a huge mistake because you just crash emotionally.

If they are having severe side effects from the drug it could be several things.
1) They are being treated with the wrong type of drug for their condition
2) Their condition has been misdiagnosed
3) They have multiple issues and the drug is only treating part of the problem
4) They are not following doctors orders (like drinking alcohol)

Often it takes several attempts for the doctor to find the correct combination of drugs and treatment to help with the depression.

I worked in the mental health field for several years and unfortunately it's just not a slam dunk. There is no definitive blood test that wil tell your doctor what would be best drug for you.

I hope that what I shared helped.


----------



## Littleghost (May 7, 2006)

Careful. If you post all that publicly, Vince won't have anything to drudge up later. Sorry, I couldn't resist. (Lookit! I don't think I've ever gotten to 'talk behind someone's back' before! )

Well, I myself can't post any real side-effects on the lexapro I'm taking; I'm not fully convinced it's 'keeping the beasts at bay'. But a friend of mine who tried a few different kinds said that any rapid change, good or bad should be reported immediately. She said that she was actually more afraid of feeling "too good." I don't fully understand that, but she seems to be much more observant of her inner workings than I am of mine.

The oblivious introvert,
--Littleghost


----------



## Jane (May 7, 2006)

Thank you all so much for sharing.

I think it's just going to require his discussing all the things going on with a doctor.

I'll help him write up a list of the side effects he's experiencing to take with him.

Obviously he, minimally, needs an adjustment in dosage, and possibly withdrawing from the meds to see how he's really feeling without them.


----------



## grey1969 (May 7, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> OK...I'll probably be shot down in flames for this, but here goes.
> 
> One side of my family is seriously prone to depression...and I've personally dealt with it most of my life. I've had many relatives and quite a few friends on one or more of just about all the drugs the psychobabblists push. I've yet to see one person who didn't end up much worse (mentally and financially) than when they started. They all seem to be short term "cover the symptom" fixes, that neglect the problem and let it fester and get worse in the long run...all the while slipping in all kinds of fun symptoms that are worse than the original problem.
> 
> Commence firing.



Typically, the problem with antidepressants, particularly the SSRI class, is that the side effects are apparent and generally most severe immediately upon commencement of therapy. The therapeutic benefit generally takes 4-6 weeks to fully kick in. Many people therefore get discouraged that all they are getting is side effects and give up before the drug can benefit them. Others achieve a benefit which starts to diminish with time. They can sometimes switch to another drug, which will give them better results.

To say that you haven't seen one person that didn't end up worse than when they started is a bit of an overstatement. I believe the statistics are that about 30 % are lucky enough to achieve "remission" from the major symptoms of depression with the modern antidepressants. 

Myself, I have been taking SSRIs for the better part of 10 years now. Two years ago I was skeptical that it was doing anything for me anymore and stopped taking my med (Prozac). After about three weeks, I crashed and was in a terrible state of affairs. I was suffering depression and anxiety with a sick feeling in my stomach for the most part of every day. So I realized my folly and went back on the Prozac. It didn't work! I had screwed everything up. I was switched to Zoloft, which thankfully kicked in, took away the horrible anxiety, and has been keeping me on an even keel for two years now. So for some of us, antidepressants work, and if we keep taking them long term we are able to cope with the world. Unfortunately many people just aren't so fortunate.


----------



## Zandoz (May 7, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> To say that you haven't seen one person that didn't end up worse than when they started is a bit of an overstatement.



I stand by my observation of not one helped in the long run...and I'm not talking a few, or over short term. I'm talking over a dozen family and close friends, over a lifetime...treated by different medical "professionals", using different combinations of drugs. Several of them starting with mild depression, and after "treatment" ending up as basket cases...including 2 suicides.


----------



## grey1969 (May 7, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I stand by my observation of not one helped in the long run...and I'm not talking a few, or over short term. I'm talking over a dozen family and close friends, over a lifetime...treated by different medical "professionals", using different combinations of drugs. Several of them starting with mild depression, and after "treatment" ending up as basket cases...including 2 suicides.



Did you read my entire post before responding?????????? I am standing here telling you that I am one who has been helped in the long run. Helped a lot. I realize I am one of the lucky ones who are probably in the minority but I refuse to be be dismissed like that.


----------



## RedHead (May 7, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I stand by my observation of not one helped in the long run...and I'm not talking a few, or over short term. I'm talking over a dozen family and close friends, over a lifetime...treated by different medical "professionals", using different combinations of drugs. Several of them starting with mild depression, and after "treatment" ending up as basket cases...including 2 suicides.



Zandoz...I think you are awesome...but I do have to disagree with you here. I spent several years pursuing a career in mental health (friends would jokingly say it should be easy since I'm already crazy) but I have seen drug therapy both help and hinder. 

I agree that SOME long term therapy just doesn't work; but without the drug the person is worse off. It's also a crap shoot regarding the best type of drug to start someone on...it takes about 21 days for the drug to actually begin working (if it's going to) the side effects start the day you begin taking them, nauseau, sleeplessness, lethargy, anxiety...and many more. So while you begin taking the drug you may actually feel worse during that first month than better; at which time I've seen many paitence stop taking them. So begins the yo yo effect; your brain chemicals are then even more imbalanced and the same drug you were taking before may or may not work.

I think that drug therapy should almost always be accompanied by one on one counseling. Finding a good counselor is a whole 'nother can of worms. But I believe that telling people to not take their anti-depressants is akin to telling a diabetic not to take their insulin.


----------



## Zandoz (May 7, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Did you read my entire post before responding?????????? I am standing here telling you that I am one who has been helped in the long run. Helped a lot. I realize I am one of the lucky ones who are probably in the minority but I refuse to be be dismissed like that.




Yes I read your post all the way through...and if you read mine, I was talking of MY experiance with folks I KNOW. I do not know you. Nor did I ever say my observations were absolute in their application to you or anyone else. It was simply an observation of my little bit of existance in this universe. It's great that it's worked for you, and I hope it continues to do so.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Anyone here on antidepressants? Do you have any stories about the effects that you're willing to share with someone struggling to understand who is dear to me?
> 
> You can PM me if you're willing to discuss but don't want to post on a thread.
> 
> This is a plea for help, because this is someone I care for deeply.



Jane, I was on Zoloft for awhile (or rather "Vitamin Z" as I called it) while dealing with some very difficult, painful childhood traumas. The process of digging into the problem exacerbated my depression and I started having a REALLY hard time. The Zoloft was a miracle for me and helped tremendously. Problem was, I was sexually unresponsive and unable to sleep. As I started to feel better I weaned off of it slowly and did okay. 

Then, in nursing school I had some more depression issues (from my skyrocketing weight and increasing health problems) and anxiety (from nursing school). I took Wellbutrin and I really liked it. Gave me lots of energy, made me a sexual dynamo and... unfortunately it gave me heart palpitations. I continued to take it, though at a lower dose, until I had my WLS. I stopped taking it then and haven't needed it since.

That's my personal experience with antidepressants. If I can be of any help, please let me know. Depression is tough stuff to deal with (as the person with the illness, and loved ones, too -- I've been on both sides of it) so I'd love to help if I can.


----------



## Zandoz (May 7, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Zandoz...I think you are awesome...but I do have to disagree with you here. I spent several years pursuing a career in mental health (friends would jokingly say it should be easy since I'm already crazy) but I have seen drug therapy both help and hinder.
> 
> I agree that SOME long term therapy just doesn't work; but without the drug the person is worse off. It's also a crap shoot regarding the best type of drug to start someone on...it takes about 21 days for the drug to actually begin working (if it's going to) the side effects start the day you begin taking them, nauseau, sleeplessness, lethargy, anxiety...and many more. So while you begin taking the drug you may actually feel worse during that first month than better; at which time I've seen many paitence stop taking them. So begins the yo yo effect; your brain chemicals are then even more imbalanced and the same drug you were taking before may or may not work.
> 
> I think that drug therapy should almost always be accompanied by one on one counseling. Finding a good counselor is a whole 'nother can of worms. But I believe that telling people to not take their anti-depressants is akin to telling a diabetic not to take their insulin.




Red, you're pretty awesome yourself. But again, I'm talking my personal experience and observations....not all cases. No doubt it works for some, but all to often it does not, and for many it makes things worse. Just like the rampant drugging of kids as a quick fix for behavioral problems, all to often folks are pumped with drugs rather than learning to deal with their situation. 

For the record, the majority of the folks I spoke of were long term situations, with therapy, and trials of multiple drugs.


----------



## RedHead (May 7, 2006)

I agree; there is too much "quick" fixing going on with drugs...without actually exploring the whole person, their life style and their family history.


My own journey is because of a series of events that frankly I just couldn't shake on my own...and I tried to do it for a year before the tears became to much. I don't like to appear weak or give up and by taking a pill I felt that I had somehow "failed". I also felt that taking them meant my ex somehow won because I couldn't "get" over it without help from a pill.

But I do believe strongly that if the side effects are worse than the disease then it's time to look at alternatives. Which are many...counseling, group therapy, play therapy, REM therapy just to name a few.


----------



## Echoes (May 10, 2006)

I took prozac for awhile. It made me very zombie like and 10X more suicidal. A friend of mine has taken Zoloft, Effexor, and one other I can't remember the name of. He lost interest in sex, became even more depressed, and ended up stopping them. Another friend of mine was on Paxil, but had to detox off that and start taking Lithium. Her dose has to be adjusted once in awhile, but overall it seems to be working well for her. It's really hit or miss and I think most people have to try out different meds before they find one that works for them.


----------



## Les Toil (May 10, 2006)

Drugs can definitely help and they can definitely hinder. I'm pretty much in Zandoz's corner in that more cases than not they hinder. Drugs are tossed at us by doctors as a quick fix bandage. There's no way in the world any of us could afford to have our maladies studied in great depth with great care. The drugs we are given are extremely harmful to every aspect of our mind and body. When one drug proves to no longer be effective quite often we're given a stronger more serious dose. Pain killers and antideppressants have done tremendous damage to people I know and indirectly know and it's largely because their physicians never bothered to offer them less harmful alternatives to these crucial problems they are suffering from. I think all of us are finding it's much, much wiser to not rely solely on a doctor to solve our problems, mainly because we have much more at stake in the matter than he or she has. Instead of cutting out all those harmful foods that give me high blood pressure, unfortunately I run to the hospital for a stronger dose of Atenolol--and the doc is happy to perscribe it. 

If many of us can agree that weight loss surgery isn't the wisest choice to solve our weight problems regardless of the fact doctors try and sway people to do it as a quick fix solution, then maybe we can agree these destructive drugs may also be a quick fix way of dealing with our mental and physical issues. In many cases there's definitely healthier alternatives.


----------



## missaf (May 10, 2006)

I've seen SSRIs help and hinder, more hinder in my lifetime. My mother was a walking zombie for most of my life, and it was painful to watch. I raised myself because she wouldn't get out of bed. Her doctor upped her meds, but never once listened to me about her zombie like state. Very sad.

Drugs should be a tool in the arsenal, not a quick fix. We shouldn't band aid problems that need trauma bandages.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

A problem I see in the field of psychiatry is a failure to define what's being treated. A patient comes in and says, "Gee, I feel bad ALL the time. AND I feel nervous." A doctor asks why. The patient says, "I'm going through a divorce now, but I've felt this way awhile. It's hard to get out of bed." Doc says, "DEPRESSION! AHA!"

Doctors have to be more persistant in getting clear-cut answers. I have a family history of bipolar disorder. I am not bipolar, but doctors frequently wanted to shut me up as soon as we started talking family history. Result? BAD TREATMENT. Often, a patient's embarrassed to talk about what's causing some of the problems. Doctors HAVE to take the initiative about addressing the cause, not merely the problem itself.


----------



## Falling Boy (May 10, 2006)

I have am bi-polar as well as agoraphobic as well as problems with anxiety and have been on many different cocktails so to speak. Most of the drugs are hit and miss and it can take time to find something that will work. I have been on Effexor, Paxil, Lexapro, Neurontin, Lithium, Prozac, Welbutrin, Zoloft, and so many more that I can't even think of them. Most of the side effects I personally have experienced are insomnia, loss of appetite, weightloss and weightgain, problems with going to the bathroom(trying not to be to descriptive). But for me in the long run the pros have outweighed the cons. I can honestly say that without them I would be dead right now.


----------



## moonvine (May 10, 2006)

I was on Wellbutrin for a couple of months to quit smoking. It gave me odd, very vivid dreams.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I was on Wellbutrin for a couple of months to quit smoking. It gave me odd, very vivid dreams.


On the upside, it allowed you to conceive and give birth to litters of kittens!!


----------



## moonvine (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> On the upside, it allowed you to conceive and give birth to litters of kittens!!




I know, I am so lucky! Happy Mother's Day to me 28 times!


----------



## grey1969 (May 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A problem I see in the field of psychiatry is a failure to define what's being treated. A patient comes in and says, "Gee, I feel bad ALL the time. AND I feel nervous." A doctor asks why. The patient says, "I'm going through a divorce now, but I've felt this way awhile. It's hard to get out of bed." Doc says, "DEPRESSION! AHA!"
> 
> Doctors have to be more persistant in getting clear-cut answers. I have a family history of bipolar disorder. I am not bipolar, but doctors frequently wanted to shut me up as soon as we started talking family history. Result? BAD TREATMENT. Often, a patient's embarrassed to talk about what's causing some of the problems. Doctors HAVE to take the initiative about addressing the cause, not merely the problem itself.



The problem with psychiatry is that the diagnosis is not straightforward and, as SL pointed out, depends on a proper doctor-patient communication, which for various reasons is often lacking. There is no test to check for brain serotonin levels as opposed to other ailments where you can measure something in the blood (glucose or HbA1C for diabetes, TSH for thyroid abnormalities, etc.), so more than any other field, psychiatry is a trial and error process. Furthermore, there are likely numerous biological factors besides low serotonin levels as well an environmental factors that can cause depression. Since only about 30 % of people treated with an SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) drug tend to see significant improvement in symptoms, we can assume that is roughly the percentage of SSRI-treated people who have depression that is caused to a large extent by abnormally low brain serotonin levels. If there was a test to see what those levels were, the success rate for these drugs would be likely to increase. This is an aspect where the pharmaceutical industry is working to improve in all therapeutic areas - having diagnostic tests that will be able to predict up front the likely chance of success of a particular type of drug for each patient. They refer to it as personalized medicine, and if the promise of this concept is realized, it should lead to much better outcomes for patients.

The people that are posting here things like "The drugs we are given are extremely harmful to every aspect of our mind and body" should realize that this is a gross overstatement. Many people are helped by antidepressants and other psychiatric drugs, unfortunately not everyone is. Perhaps you would also have us go back to the days before we had antibiotics because a few people have died from a serious reaction to penicillin.


----------



## rainyday (May 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A problem I see in the field of psychiatry is a failure to define what's being treated. A patient comes in and says, "Gee, I feel bad ALL the time. AND I feel nervous." A doctor asks why. The patient says, "I'm going through a divorce now, but I've felt this way awhile. It's hard to get out of bed." Doc says, "DEPRESSION! AHA!"



I think another reason is because often this conversation takes place with a physician, rather than a mental health professional.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I think another reason is because often this conversation takes place with a physician, rather than a mental health professional.



I prefer psychiatrists over psychologists. That's me though. I actually feel like the former are LESS dependent on meds because they CAN prescribe them.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 10, 2006)

Some years ago i was put on prozac for depression. I personally did not like being on them - i wanted to know it was ME making me better not some chemical, & i came off them before they really got into my system ( usually a mont before they begin to work) & i found counselling a much better option for me. But a friend of mine has been on prozac for years (he didn't get on with counselling because he didn't feel able to say what was really going on inside him: he suffered no ill effects, & they definately worked for him. I don't see any shame in either option, & think it's a personal choice. The hardest part is taking that first step & admitting you need help.


----------



## rainyday (May 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I prefer psychiatrists over psychologists. That's me though. I actually feel like the former are LESS dependent on meds because they CAN prescribe them.



No, I meant doctor as in family doctor (with no mental health expertise).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

Ohh. Very true there. A general physician who isn't trained often doesn't make the best decisions there. I love my family doctor to death, but he's no mental health expert.


----------



## vix (May 13, 2006)

I started off with Efexor and I am now on tegratol and seroquel as well. I am now feeling worse, than before I started. I can't even get out of bed most days, I have put on four stone in weight, my mind drifts off all the time. I get confused very easily and I haven,t been sexually interested for about four years now.

My husband has given up work to look after me. I am Bi polar and also have perceptual dificulties, but my life has become worse due to the meds and I can't get off them, the times I have tried through my psychiatrist, the symptoms have become overwhelming.

I have to stay on the tegratol becuase without it my body shakes uncontrolably with muscle spasms.

I wish I had never sarted on the meds.

I know they work for some, but for me life has become hell.


----------



## grey1969 (May 13, 2006)

vix said:


> I started off with Efexor and I am now on tegratol and seroquel as well. I am now feeling worse, than before I started. I can't even get out of bed most days, I have put on four stone in weight, my mind drifts off all the time. I get confused very easily and I haven,t been sexually interested for about four years now.
> 
> My husband has given up work to look after me. I am Bi polar and also have perceptual dificulties, but my life has become worse due to the meds and I can't get off them, the times I have tried through my psychiatrist, the symptoms have become overwhelming.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear you are struggling so much. However, it is important to realize that the symptoms you describe, such as not being able to get out of bed, can be associated with severe depression which is untreated or ineffectively treated. In other words, this may not be a drug side effect at all. The weight gain issue has been well documented for drugs in the atypical antipsychotic class, a group which includes Seroquel. Generally, the benefit greatly outweighs the side effect of weight gain (for most people). Of course for myself, I would consider the weight gain a positive side effect if you were my wife (sorry, had to throw that in there ). Do you feel like you are eating more or that the drugs are just messing with your metabolism or causing you to be more sedentary??

When you say you have tried to stop your medication but the symptoms are overwhelming, what symptoms are you talking about? Is it symptoms of the underlying condition or drug-withdrawl symptoms? It seems to me you may need to consider finding a different psychiatrist if the one who is currently treating you has run out of ideas.

At least you appear to have a supportive husband. I hope things get better for you real soon!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2006)

I've been taking Welbutrin for a while. It gives me severe headaches every day and nausea sometimes but it worked like a charm to help me quit smoking. It didn't do anything for what I originally started taking it for which was to control binge eating during a recent crisis. I'm in the process of weaning myself off of the stuff. I no longer smoke so there's no need for me to continue with it.

My sister has been taking it and loves the stuff. She suffers from crippling depression and for whatever side effects it may give her (none that we can see) it far outweighs the gut wrenching feeling I get when I see her at her worst. Her depression is so strong *I* can feel it when I see her. I can tell right away when she's not taking her meds. I guess everyone's results vary but my sister is one of the success stories. 

My sister is newly pregnant so she can't take anything now. I'm a little worried about her and wondering if there's some natural thing she can do that will at least take the edge off without harming the baby.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Lilly: Have her ask her doctor about B12 supplements, and if she's really bad, B12 shots. It really helped me at my worst.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 13, 2006)

Lilly, here's an article by the FDA about drugs in pregnancy. http://www.fda.gov/Fdac/features/2001/301_preg.html

While I'm not sure if Wellbutrin is safe (and truly we don't know the safety of ANY medication during pregnancy) it appears that, in the words of the article, information about the use of zoloft is "relatively reassuring". We've had women switch to Zoloft during pregnancy and breastfeeding because it seems like there's more data about Zoloft.

The problem is that, because pregnant women are a vulnerable study population, there aren't long term, huge clinical trials to say "this okay" versus "this isn't okay" in pregnant women, for obvious reasons. The only way we find out what's safe (or unsafe) is through trial an error, when a woman needs the drug and it's deemed that the benefit outweighs the risk. But even those "studies" aren't perfect, because often there are unknowns and the controls aren't, well, controlled. But at least it's SOMETHING.

I just wonder if the risk of her carrying a pregnancy going through a full blown depression is greater than the risk of taking a SSRI. Obviously, it's an individual thing, and her depressive symptoms may lift during pregnancy, depending on if they're hormonally mediated and if so, which hormones. It's just hard to say, but she should stay in close contact with her obgyn as well as whoever prescribes the medication so they can keep a close eye on her. I worry if she's gone off Wellbutrin cold turkey; I don't think that's very safe.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Anyone here on antidepressants? Do you have any stories about the effects that you're willing to share with someone struggling to understand who is dear to me?
> 
> You can PM me if you're willing to discuss but don't want to post on a thread.
> 
> This is a plea for help, because this is someone I care for deeply.



I've no experience with any medication. But if possible: Excersize! No kidding, that generates zerotinine and really has quite a good impact on your mood. Once a week is not enough, you need to do it every day. 
It's now almost ten years ago, but I've been through a depression that lasted about three years, and I think it was excersizing that pulled me out.


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2006)

I've done a fair amt. of reading on pharmaceutical grade, purified Omega 3 (though Lilly, I think I remember reading you already knew about this). It needs to be a specific forumlation--one element in it needs to be at least double the other element, and b/c you're taking a fair amt. of it, you want it to be very pure (i.e., the fish take in toxins so you want to limit those toxins), and you need to be taking up to 9g/day...BUT--I've read some good things about it and depression and it's not a drug, so perhaps a pregnant woman could use it. It's not cheap, but it's not prohibitive, if it works, I'd say.


----------



## RedHead (May 13, 2006)

vix said:


> I started off with Efexor and I am now on tegratol and seroquel as well. I am now feeling worse, than before I started. I can't even get out of bed most days, I have put on four stone in weight, my mind drifts off all the time. I get confused very easily and I haven,t been sexually interested for about four years now.
> 
> My husband has given up work to look after me. I am Bi polar and also have perceptual dificulties, but my life has become worse due to the meds and I can't get off them, the times I have tried through my psychiatrist, the symptoms have become overwhelming.
> 
> ...



Vix,

I read your post and my heart hurt so much for you. Being Bi-Polar is not easy; I have a sister who has battled it her whole life. But she is now controlling it through her medications. She was institutionalized twice for severe break downs; it broke my heart to see her this way.

I noticed you live in the UK so I'm not sure of the medical care that is available to you; but I wish you the best and truly hope that you find relief and happiness. I am glad that you are able to be part of this forum.


----------



## rainyday (May 13, 2006)

Grey, just want to give you props for sharing your knowledge and empathy here since I've said elsewhere I hadn't seen you doing it. I think it's very helpful.

And Vix, I'm so sorry you're experiencing this. I hope the people around you (in addition to your hubby) are understanding that this is a medical condition. Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Lilly, here's an article by the FDA about drugs in pregnancy. http://www.fda.gov/Fdac/features/2001/301_preg.html
> 
> While I'm not sure if Wellbutrin is safe (and truly we don't know the safety of ANY medication during pregnancy) it appears that, in the words of the article, information about the use of zoloft is "relatively reassuring". We've had women switch to Zoloft during pregnancy and breastfeeding because it seems like there's more data about Zoloft.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info and advice Vickie and Jes. Without getting into too much my sister is considered a high risk pregnacy. She's lost a child once and has had many other female issues that make her a cause for concern. I am not sure if it's purely her decision or a conclusion on both her and her doctor's recommendation but I assume getting off the meds is seen as the best solution given the circumstances.


----------



## BeaBea (May 13, 2006)

Hi Folks, 

I've been reading this thread and been knocked out with everyones generosity in sharing so it's nudged me to take a deep breath and post too. 

My partner died in an accident and it kicked me from occasional bouts of mild depression into full on clinical depression. I spent two years on the verge of suicide and dreaded the sun coming up every day. 

For me, talking therapy did absolutely nothing. I am, by nature, a talker, and I love to communicate but none of the highly regarded therapists and bereavement counsellors I saw were able to help. I tried SSRI's which took the edge off but the thing that helped me most was sleeping tablets. Knowing that no matter how bad each day was I could spend 12 hours asleep was the lifeline that I clung to. At this stage my Dr was seeing me daily and giving me one tablet at a time because he and I both knew if he had given me a full bottle I would have taken the lot. A good nights sleep each night helped me turn the corner but my recovery was slow and painful and I had many relapses. 

My depression seems to have passed now but I live in dread that it will return. I still have to keep a careful watch on my moods and to head off any depressive thinking but I've learnt what my triggers are and I avoid them. I still suffer from dreadful guilt about what I put my friends and family through but I'm still here and life is good again. 

My heart goes out to any one who is or has suffered. We are all so unique that what works for one person wont help the next. I wish I could offer some advice to help your friend Jane but all I can do is share my story. If I can ever assist anyone do let me know. Please dont think you are alone. 

Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carol W. (May 13, 2006)

I have been taking Paxil since 1998 and it has really helped me a lot. I had the benefit of some wonderful therapy back in the late eighties and early nineties, and I walked constantly to keep the depression/anxiety demons at bay. By 1997, my arthritis had become so crippling I could no longer walk except to get from point A to point B, and at the same time my job became much more stressful. I was starting to go down the tubes, and the Paxil pulled me back up again into the sunlight. 

The genetic odds were really stacked against me when it comes to depression, and I don't know that I can be without either Paxil, or something else, ever again. And I don't know that I want to be. I'm very lucky to have found something that works so well, and I'm grateful for it. Depression and/or anxiety disorder is NOT a pleasant place to be.


----------



## Jane (May 13, 2006)

The generosity shown by everyone who has shared is simply overwhelming.
Thank you all so much.

This is an acceptance thing that I am going through. I just want to "fix" everything (basic meddling mother in me). Mentally, I know this isn't something I can fix for him. But emotionally, I want to.

I just have to be the friend to him that I can be.

One thing, regardless of how he feels, after we've been together an hour or more, there's always a smile on his face. We know how to make each other laugh.


----------



## gypsy (May 15, 2006)

After reading this thread I have to consider myself lucky. I wish everyone that has had bad experiences with anti-depressants the best of luck in dealing with this debilitating illness.

In 1994 I was diagnosed with Dysthymia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dysthymia and at that time it was suggested I try a combination of drugs and therapy. Thank the gods I did not have to go through the awful process of drug-juggling to find the perfect drug or combination of drugs. Prozac was prescribed for me (60 mg a day - down to 30 mg now) and seems to have done the trick. Side effects have been minimal, and unfortunately I will probably be stuck on anti-depressants for the rest of my life as I have tried going off before and just spiralled downwards pretty quickly. Since I already have Sjogren's syndrome I am used to the dry mouth, and the decreased sexual appetite is definitely annoying, but I can deal with it. 

The main thing you need to do with your friend is be there, Jane. When I was at my worst point, I had driven everyone that meant something to me away from me. I am very thankful that even though I pretty much kicked all my friends out of my life, they were all very forgiving when I called them up out of the blue and told them everything I had been going through. An excellent support circle is paramount to recovery, and since I had no family, my friends meant everything to me. Try to keep him smiling. Let him know you are there for him, through the good times and the bad. If he needs to cry, have a shoulder ready. Most of all...love him. He may not act like he appreciates it, but he does, believe me.


----------



## BeaBea (May 15, 2006)

gypsy said:


> When I was at my worst point, I had driven everyone that meant something to me away from me.



Gypsy - I totally identify with that. I couldn't bear their interest and concern and didn't feel like I deserved them. Luckily mine took me back too, I guess a real friend will always do that!

Jane, I second what Gypsy said about how to support him through this, and your instinct to help 'fix' everything is admirable. Hang in there for him - and come and vent to us if he starts driving you mad 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Gypsy - I totally identify with that. I couldn't bear their interest and concern and didn't feel like I deserved them. Luckily mine took me back too, I guess a real friend will always do that!
> 
> Jane, I second what Gypsy said about how to support him through this, and your instinct to help 'fix' everything is admirable. Hang in there for him - and come and vent to us if he starts driving you mad
> 
> ...


It's knowing he's such a passionate man who cares about so many issues and seeing the apathy on the surface that drives me mad.

He's my friend and I love him, and that doesn't change with me. I'm there for him, and will be until he knocks me off his leg, and then I'll climb back on a few more times before I believe it.


----------



## grey1969 (May 15, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just wonder if the risk of her carrying a pregnancy going through a full blown depression is greater than the risk of taking a SSRI. Obviously, it's an individual thing, and her depressive symptoms may lift during pregnancy, depending on if they're hormonally mediated and if so, which hormones. It's just hard to say, but she should stay in close contact with her obgyn as well as whoever prescribes the medication so they can keep a close eye on her. I worry if she's gone off Wellbutrin cold turkey; I don't think that's very safe.



Another thing to consider is post-partum depression - is it even worse in someone who was depressed to start with?. Also, do antidepressant drugs distribute into breastmilk potentially prompting a choice between treating one's depression and breastfeeding?


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Lilly, here's an article by the FDA about drugs in pregnancy. http://www.fda.gov/Fdac/features/2001/301_preg.html
> 
> While I'm not sure if Wellbutrin is safe (and truly we don't know the safety of ANY medication during pregnancy) it appears that, in the words of the article, information about the use of zoloft is "relatively reassuring". We've had women switch to Zoloft during pregnancy and breastfeeding because it seems like there's more data about Zoloft.
> 
> ...


Many drugs don't penetrate the placental barrier, and Wellbutrin may not penetrate as well as Zoloft.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2006)

vix said:


> I started off with Efexor and I am now on tegratol and seroquel as well. I am now feeling worse, than before I started. I can't even get out of bed most days, I have put on four stone in weight, my mind drifts off all the time. I get confused very easily and I haven,t been sexually interested for about four years now.
> 
> My husband has given up work to look after me. I am Bi polar and also have perceptual dificulties, but my life has become worse due to the meds and I can't get off them, the times I have tried through my psychiatrist, the symptoms have become overwhelming.
> 
> ...


http://www.petitiononline.com/effexor/

Some of the symptoms you describe are some of those listed by the people on this site.


----------



## gypsy (May 16, 2006)

Jane said:


> It's knowing he's such a passionate man who cares about so many issues and seeing the apathy on the surface that drives me mad.
> 
> He's my friend and I love him, and that doesn't change with me. I'm there for him, and will be until he knocks me off his leg, and then I'll climb back on a few more times before I believe it.



You're an awesome friend.


----------



## Jane (May 16, 2006)

gypsy said:


> You're an awesome friend.


Or, I just don't know when to give up. ROFL


----------



## BeaBea (May 16, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> You're an awesome friend.)





Jane said:


> Or, I just don't know when to give up. ROFL



Sometimes when you're a friend they amount to the same thing  Just keep on keeping on!

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 16, 2006)

Jane said:


> Many drugs don't penetrate the placental barrier, and Wellbutrin may not penetrate as well as Zoloft.




Or worse, they cross, but in a concentrated form which can injure the baby. That's the biggest concern when looking at drug safety in pregnant women. They used to think that the placenta was like a huge filter, and only the good stuff got through. And then thalidomide happened. Now they're a lot more careful in giving meds to pregnant and lactating women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2006)

As it turns out they are letting my sister stay on the Welbutrin afterall. They told her that it is one of the only drugs on the market that is safe to take during pregnancy so she doesn't have to stop. She's having insane mood swings and depression from the pregnancy despite taking the WB though. Just imagine if she couldn't take it. I'd have to scoop her up and carry her to the doctor wrapped in a blanket. I would too.


----------



## Jane (May 16, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> As it turns out they are letting my sister stay on the Welbutrin afterall. They told her that it is one of the only drugs on the market that is safe to take during pregnancy so she doesn't have to stop. She's having insane mood swings and depression from the pregnancy despite taking the WB though. Just imagine if she couldn't take it. I'd have to scoop her up and carry her to the doctor wrapped in a blanket. I would too.


I know you would, Lilly.

The person who was with me through my pregnancy told me I was being a bitch, but I told him I had just had all the shit I intended to take, and there WAS a subtle difference.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 16, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> As it turns out they are letting my sister stay on the Welbutrin afterall. They told her that it is one of the only drugs on the market that is safe to take during pregnancy so she doesn't have to stop. She's having insane mood swings and depression from the pregnancy despite taking the WB though. Just imagine if she couldn't take it. I'd have to scoop her up and carry her to the doctor wrapped in a blanket. I would too.



Good news, Lilly.  I'm so glad she can continue to take her meds. The hormonal fluctuations in pregnancy are enough to make a woman wacky; I can imagine it could be much worse for someone with depression.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 21, 2006)

I'm bipolar. There are 4 things that keep me stable and not depressed:


Lots of sunlight (especially in the winter)
Regular exercise. If I don't at least every other day, I start feeling down.
Proper nutrition. I don't always eat well, but I do take a great multivitamin twice daily.
A positive attitude.

For me, that's the difference between being suicidal and loving life. Medication never worked, and I tried lots.


----------



## grey1969 (May 21, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I'm bipolar. There are 4 things that keep me stable and not depressed:
> 
> 
> Lots of sunlight (especially in the winter)
> ...



The issue of sunlight can be a problem for people who live in places where it is often cloudy and rainy during the winter. Also, when one lives in northern latitudes the hours of daylight during the winter are terribly short. Maybe that is why the incidence of clinical depression is very high in Scandinavia. Many of us go to work and back home in the dark during the winter and are inside at work all day. There are special lights that can be used to help with the effects of seasonal depression.


----------

